

What Happens When Anonymous Gets A Bank? - pbreit
http://bigthink.com/ideas/38488

======
nextparadigms
I think people misunderstood Jason Calcanis' article. Actually, his article is
not so "OMG we're doomed!" at all, as the headline implies. From the article
and the video I got that he's actually _pro-bitcoin_.

When he said it's "the most dangerous open source project" he's ever seen, he
meant it in a _creative destruction_ kind of way, which is true. It would
disrupt the financial system a lot, but that doesn't necessarily make it a bad
thing in the grand scheme of things.

Also, from the way this author writes the article, I get the feeling he
doesn't really understand Bitcoin or its purpose. He makes it sound like it
would only ever be used by evil-doers, and I don't think that's true at all.
Changing the way money are used and changing the status quo is not inherently
bad, even though the incumbents in most markets seem to think that when they
get disrupted. I'm sure a lot of people think the _Internet_ is bad, too.

